# Trojan Seconds... any good?



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I found a place selling Trojan "Seconds" at a very competitve price. They've got pretty good ratings. Their listing says:

"These are brand new sealed AGM group 31 deep cycle batteries manufactured by C&D Technologies for Trojan. They can't be sold for a new price because the cases have small defects on them. There is nothing wrong internally with the batteries. They can be used for starting as well as deep cycle purposes. 600 cold cranking amps, 720 cranking amps, 100 amp hours at a 20 hour rate. All batteries are checked and tested before being shipped. When we test them they are usually at 900 to 1000 cold cranking amps."

The place is close enough I can drive there and pick them up so I could avoid shipping charges too. The price is about half what new batteries sell for. The questions I have, Anyone used batteries like this? Would you consider them?


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't see a problem with it. When you pick them up, ask them to show you an example of these defects. C&D makes a good battery. I see less C&Ds go bad as compared to most other brands in the UPS' I work on.

By "manufactured by C&D for Trojan", do you mean a Trojan design or a C&D battery that has been relabeled as a Trojan?

How much does it weigh? How much do they cost?


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Dang - I thought you meant the OTHER trojans and I could not figure out why they would sell seconds! How would you define a second? It leaks? ....duh!!! So glad it was a battery.....


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

kappydell said:


> Dang - I thought you meant the OTHER trojans and I could not figure out why they would sell seconds! How would you define a second? It leaks? ....duh!!! So glad it was a battery.....


I wasnt going to say anything but since someone else made the comment......

I was glad to see that you were talking about Batteries!


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

My boss has been picking up the seconds from Batteries Unlimited near Chicago whenever he can get some. He's never had an issue with them. Most have had slight discolored spot, or a "wrinkle" in the case. I thought it might be a weak spot, but he says none have ever leaked or bulged and he saw no difference in performance, which is why he has only been buying blems for about $100 each now.

I think it's the way I'll go for my solar as well. I already only run Interstate blems in all my vehicles.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks rhrobert... that's the place. I think I'll pop for some. The feedback shows a few bad ones that they promptly replaced for the buyers so that speaks well.

Tex, the pictures of them look just like a Trojan, only no Trojan label. Same color, same placement, etc.

And as to the other Trojans... I found out that blindly typing "Trojan" into the search engine doesn't quite give you the result set you were expecting!  Of course adding "batteries" helped....


----------

